# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > DISCUSSION OF STEROID BRANDS and UGL's >  GP Geneza AndroMix

## < <Samson> >

Anyone run this shit?


I got a grip of this crap on hand. But, is it worth a shit?

----------


## < <Samson> >

Since this got zero response


Been running it almost 2 weeks now. Straight fire, seems exactly dosed. Ran all 3 compounds separately before - same exact results - this is possibly even better





Solid shit IMO

----------


## tice1212

> Since this got zero response
> 
> Been running it almost 2 weeks now. Straight fire, seems exactly dosed. Ran all 3 compounds separately before - same exact results - this is possibly even better
> 
> <img src="http://forums.steroid .com/attachment.php?attachmentid=151264"/>
> 
> Solid shit IMO


Nice! I was wondering about that same mix myself.. Glad to hear its top notch gear.. How much are u taking and how many times a week?

----------


## < <Samson> >

> Nice! I was wondering about that same mix myself.. Glad to hear its top notch gear.. How much are u taking and how many times a week?


Shit bro, I was skeptical as fvck at the price I got this shat for. But, man - it is butter. No pip, I'm about 3/4 of the way through the first vial and this shit is kicking.


I am putting down 2.2ml EOD, I was doing 1ml Qd. But, I am over every day shots after a week. This equals out to 440mg of prop/tren /mast per week


At this point I don't think I will ramp it any higher. Maybe 500mg of each, maybe is that.

----------


## BG

Just over a week using and you can tell its the shat?

----------


## < <Samson> >

> Just over a week using and you can tell its the shat?


Currently I am close to the end of week #2

Libido through the roof - check
Strength climbing - check
Skin is tightening - check
Increased vascularity - check 
More backne - check
Sweating profusely - check
Aggression - check
Awful tren cough - check 



I think that about covers all of my bases - Stamped legit by me

----------


## eriq

Glad to see Andromix is working for some. I've been disappointed. Normally, I get crazy tren sides...which I kinda like--Not needing much sleep, drenching night sweats-even when the room is cold, and increased appetite. I'm ten days in, using 1.5 ml ED (=75 mg each compound ED) and nothing, no crazy dreams, no sweats--even though nights have been crazy hot.
I do feel the test prop burn, but so far the tren and mast seem light. Not to dis gp, just my 2 cents.

We will keep pinning away. Got a bunch on sale.

Libido through the roof - nope
Strength climbing - check- but no more than running straight test.
Skin is tightening - perhaps
Increased vascularity - perhaps
More backne - nope
Sweating profusely - nope
Aggression - Nope
Awful tren cough - Nope.

----------


## < <Samson> >

> Glad to see Andromix is working for some. I've been disappointed. Normally, I get crazy tren sides...which I kinda like--Not needing much sleep, drenching night sweats-even when the room is cold, and increased appetite. I'm ten days in, using 1.5 ml ED (=75 mg each compound ED) and nothing, no crazy dreams, no sweats--even though nights have been crazy hot.
> I do feel the test prop burn, but so far the tren and mast seem light. Not to dis gp, just my 2 cents.
> 
> We will keep pinning away. Got a bunch on sale.
> 
> Libido through the roof - nope
> Strength climbing - check- but no more than running straight test.
> Skin is tightening - perhaps
> Increased vascularity - perhaps
> ...


I finished my whole cycle a few weeks back

Yes, I agree - underdosed damn near for certain. Real - yes, but a little light on the pricey compounds.


I did get the cough from it like no other a handful of times. From what I can tell mine came from different batches, some were better than others.

----------

